# Cm Lovers Rejoice! Ics Has Hit Aosp.



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

This is some awesome news.

http://www.androidpo...ng-to-aosp-now/

EDIT: Now an IRC channel... freenode- #incredible2ics for the developers to colaborate together.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah but ive heard it will be a few months until we get cm9. im hoping some other dinc2 devs are going to beat that time frame.


----------



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah its going to be a nerve racking wait, but it will be worth it. I'm sure there are some amazing dev's around here that will get a cooked Rom soon enough. I'm just happy its sooner than later lol.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im shocked we dont have an ice cream rom yet. Several phones already do.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Im shocked we dont have an ice cream rom yet. Several phones already do.


They have a "pre-alpha" version on xda, but I don't think it's anywhere near usable yet.


----------



## ijeff (Nov 25, 2011)

It looks like our first taste of ICS will have to come from CM9.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

The alpha versions seem to be coming along. CM has the advantage of more people working on it.


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Personally I can't wait. I played around with Jt's source build on my wife's fassy and its surprisingly sooth. And most things worked. Hope anybody gets it going that far soon on vivow


----------

